# Sofort-Hilfe



## hermes03 (12. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,
brauche dringend euren Rat.
Habe meinen Teich vor ca. 2 1/2 Monaten von der Leitung genommen also den Filter abgeschaltet. Nach den sehr kühlen Temparaturen ist der gesamte Teich bis auf eine kleine Öffnung zugefroren.
Nund entdeckte ich heute Morgen an dieser Öffnung einen ca.30 cam großen toten Koi.
In meiner Panik schlug ich das Loch größer und musste noch 2 weitere 30cm Koi und sogar den großen 45cm Koi tot auffinden.
Die paar goldfische die sich im Teich befinden kriesen nun unter dem Loch und einer sogar die ganze Zeit an der Oberfläche.
Von den restlichen Koi fehlt jede Spur.
Was soll ich nun tun? Ich will nicht noch weitere Tiere verlieren.
War es ein fehler das Loch zu erweitern und die verstorbenen Tiere zu entfernen?
Bitte helft mir!!!!


----------



## tattoo_hh (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

ein fehler direkt nicht. zwar hast du die andern aufgeschreckt aber das ist wohl das kleinere übel als die fischleichen im teich zu lassen.... und dann so grosse..
wollen hoffen das die anderen überlebt haben....


----------



## rainthanner (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Hallo hermes03, 

ich würde dir gerne helfen, aber bei zugefrohrener Wasseroberfläche kannst du nicht wirklich viel ausrichten. 

Vermutlich sind dir die Fische erstickt, vielleicht wurde es ihnen aber auch zu kalt. 

Sicher ist, dass es jetzt bereits zu spät ist. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## hansemann (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Hallo Rainer,



> vielleicht wurde es ihnen aber auch zu kalt



Das hoffe ich nicht.

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## hermes03 (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Hallo
schon mal schönen dank für die ersten antworten.
also wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann ich jetzt nicht viel tun als zu warten bis das Eis abgetaut ist und hoffen , dass die Verluste sich in Grenzen halten?


----------



## Dodi (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Hallo "Hermes",

hast Du vielleicht noch einen Vornamen für uns? 

Du wirst wohl oder übel erst einmal abwarten müssen, bis das Eis getaut ist. 

Aber bitte nie wieder das Eis aufschlagen! Die dadurch erzeugten Schallwellen können die Schwimmblase der Fische schädigen!

Wodurch blieb die kleine Öffnung im Teich? Eisfreihalter oder Belüftungsstein?


----------



## hermes03 (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Ja mein Vorname ist Marcel.
Aber ohne das aufschalgen des Eises wäre ich nicht an die toten Fische gekommen. 
Das Loch hat sich so ergeben an den Pflanzkörben ragten noch ein paar Pfalnzenreste ins Wasser und unsere Katzen spielten immer dort wesewegen sie wahrscheinlich sich dünne ergebene Eisschichten immer abschöpften.


----------



## hermes03 (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Jetzt schwimmt ein großer __ Goldfisch die ganze Zeit an der Oberfläche und er sieht auch nicht mehr wirklich fit aus ziemlich ausgeblichen und träge. Was soll ich mit ihm machen?


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Hallo Marcel, 
wenn Du nicht weisst woran die Tiere gestorben sind kannst Du diese ggf. bis zu einer weiteren Untersuchung einfrieren. 
Wenn Du Dir noch nicht sicher bist, ob das nötig ist, kann das jedenfalls nicht schaden, Du kannst Dich dann immer noch entscheiden ob Du das genauer untersuchen lassen willst oder nicht 

Statt Eis aufzuschlagen besser mit warmem Wasser auftauen. Das ist zwar aufwendiger, aber für die verbleibenden Fische ungefährlicher. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Statt Eis aufzuschlagen besser mit warmem Wasser auftauen. Das ist zwar aufwendiger, aber für die verbleibenden Fische ungefährlicher.



Und dadurch erwärmst du das Wasser ein wenig, 1° mehr kann Leben retten


----------



## Franzel5 (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Hallo,

vielleicht noch an anderer Stelle ein Loch mit heißem Wasser machen und etwa 5 cm Wasser abpumpen. So kann unter der Eisdeck die Luft zirkulieren und es findet evtl. ein minimaler Gasaustausch statt. Auf jeden Fall wäre ein Luftsprudler nicht schlecht.


----------



## Uli (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*



Franzel5 schrieb:


> vielleicht noch an anderer Stelle ein Loch mit heißem Wasser machen und etwa 5 cm Wasser abpumpen.


hallo,
von diesem tipp wuerde ich dann doch abstand nehmen.wenn die eisfläche dann freischwebend ist,wird sich der gesamte druck von der eisplatte beim tauen oder zusammenbrechen auf die ränder ausbreiten und könnte die folie beschädigen.
gruß uli


----------



## hermes03 (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Noch mal danke für alle Tips,
kamen leider alle schon zu spät beim weiteren abtauen mit warmen Wasser und durch das mildere Wetter bedingt kamen weitere Fische zum Vorschein.
Heute morgen dann die letzten alle Koi sind verstorben nur die paar Goldfsiche leben noch. Habe alle toten Fische entfernt und kann soweit jetzt eh nichts mehr machen, denn das Eis ist auch komplett abgetaut.
Kann dann zu hier.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Tut mir echt Leid um deine Fische. 

Aber glaube, einige werden dieses Problem bekommen wenn das Eis jetzt so langsam wegtaut 
Natürlich hilft dir das nicht weiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das Problem ist einfach, dass man durch das Eis und den Schnee kaum was sehen kann, also auch nicht handeln kann.


----------



## rainthanner (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Sicher ist, dass es jetzt bereits zu spät ist.
> ...Vermutlich sind dir die Fische erstickt, ...


 

sag ich doch. 

Schad` um die Fischlein. 

Wenn ich vorm Gammel im zugesetzten Bodensubstrat warne, dann jammert man mir von "artgerechter" Haltung vor. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

@Rainer


----------



## hermes03 (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Was lässt sich denn dann als Empfehlung für den nächsten Winter treffen? Filter und Pumpe laufen lassen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Ja, zum einen das und zum anderen die Möglichkeit schaffen den Teich zu beheizen. Damit meine ich nicht Hochheizen, sondern den Teich auf 5° halten z.B. Dann allerdings mit einer Abdeckung.

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit


----------



## hermes03 (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Was bietet sich denn da so als Abdeckung an? Habe mich auf dem Gebiet noch nicht wirklich informiert^^. Styropor Platten?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Eher Styrodur. Das Problem ist bei Styropor und Styrodur das sie ausgasen. Ist nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Hallo, 

Du kannst statt Styropor besser Styrodur nehmen, dämmt besser und ist stabiler. 
Alternativ kann man Teilbereiche des Teiches auch mit PE Bällen dämmen. 
Manche Leute bauen "Foliengewächshäuser" über den Teich, oder decken mit Doppelstegplatten ab. 
Im Idealfall sollte die Dämmung möglichst viel Licht durchlassen und das entweichen von Gasen zulassen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## hansemann (15. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

@all
Die Art der Abdeckung ist nicht primär entscheidend. In erster Linie erfolgt die Abkühlung durch den Wind (wurde mir von fachlicher Seite so geschildert), und ist für mich nachvollziehbar. 
Eine Luftpolsterfolie dürfte gegen den Wind ausreichen.
Entscheidend ist, dass wir abdecken, ob es jetzt gleich Doppelstegplatten etc. sein muß, würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Vielleicht kann Rainer sich dazu äußern, er hatte ja vorher Styrodur und jetzt Gewächshausfolie.

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Hallo Hans, 

Doppelstegplatten wird sicher bei den meisten den Kostenrahmen sprengen, 
aber es soll Leute geben , die haben die rumfliegen oder bekommen die sehr günstig. 
Eigentlich kann man alles mögliche nehmen, solang es nicht wegfliegt. 

Alles eine Frage von Budget und Optik. 

Wolf


----------



## hermes03 (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sofort-Hilfe*

Ok dann werde ich mal frühzeitig zum nächsten Winter hin mir was basteln.


----------

